# Funny Nesting Boxs...



## tigereyesblue76

Thought this was pretty funny, I had to share.


----------



## 7chicks

That is too cute!!! I love it!


----------



## Energyvet

Great sense of humor.......


----------



## rob

fantastic, how great would that be


----------



## k9735mm2

love it great workmanship


----------



## chickendust

Awesome!!!!


----------



## kiwicsi

What a hoot! Chickens in the dunny!


----------



## Happeesupermom

How funny!


----------



## 107

Thats one of my coops that I build If you like it you should see the rest of the Pics go on to my Facebook Page its called the poop coop http://www.facebook.com/AllCoopedUpRaleigh


----------



## rob

107 said:


> Thats one of my coops that I build If you like it you should see the rest of the Pics go on to my Facebook Page its called the poop coop http://www.facebook.com/AllCoopedUpRaleigh


some great coops on here, well worth a look.


----------



## tigereyesblue76

That is one awesome coop 107, sorry for sharing your photo without your permission, I just thought it was way to good to not share, great work.


----------

